# Rookie Impacts



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

There were several prospects with "upside" in this draft but who do you see coming in and making an impact right away?

My personal pick is Granger for Indiana.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Bogut. Just a hunch.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Deron Williams
Chris Paul
Raymond Felton
Ike Diogu
Sean May
Hakim Warrick
Luther Head
Salim Stoudamire
Eddie Basden


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

nanokooshball said:


> Deron Williams
> Chris Paul
> Raymond Felton
> Ike Diogu
> ...


I agree with most of these. I don't think Warrick and Head will have as big an impact on their teams as the other rookies stated will.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

von wafer


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

Joey Graham


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Chris Paul
Gerald Green
Martell Webster
Granger (if he gets enough playing time)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

pacerfan23 said:


> Gerald Green
> Martell Webster


Highly disagree with those too, especially Green.

Martell Webster will get some time at the SG spot, but I really don't expect him to contribute much at all. Yes, he has the NBA body, but that really doesn't matter if he doesn't have the all around game. All the guy knows how to do right now is stand at the three point line and chuck up shots. No penetration, ball movement, or defense. That is why he struggled so much at summer league. 

And then there is Gerald Green, who flat out just doesn't know how to play basketball. You can see he has the raw athleticism, and he has a nice shooting touch. But he doesn't move without the ball, and his shot selection is among the worst I have ever seen. Not only those things, but he is behind Tony Allen, Ricky Davis, Paul Pierce, and even Ryan Gomes in the depth chart. I would like to see Gerald in the NBDL, because he needs the experience.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

von wafer


----------



## stl705 (May 21, 2005)

Deron Williams, Ike Diogu, and then I guess my "sleeper" guy is Jarrett Jack.


----------



## frank_white (Apr 20, 2005)

felton
warrick
bogut
chris paul
diogu

granger (if healthy)
villeneuva (by the end of the season)


----------



## 绿野飞仙 (Aug 21, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> I agree with most of these. I don't think Warrick and Head will have as big an impact on their teams as the other rookies stated will.


yes, Rockets already has Bob Sura in the PG, Head has to wait for one or two years to prove himself.


----------



## drza44 (Aug 12, 2004)

McCants. With Sam and Sprewell gone, situation shaping up perfect for him.


----------



## Flanders (Jul 24, 2004)

drza44 said:


> McCants. With Sam and Sprewell gone, situation shaping up perfect for him.


Yes. I would like to see a performance similar to Ben Gordon. McCants could turn out to be a heck of a scorer. 


Could.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

McCants, Paul and Bogut I think... I do believe Paul ends up with the ROY too.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Roberts, rebounding tough play

Bogut, command double teams for Redd

Granger, solid contributor who picks up Reggie's offensive load

Paul, along with Dickau will make a very solid PG who with Mashburn and Magloire healthy will help improve the team

May, tough guy from area who will work his butt off to help the team off the bench.

I think these 5 will be maybe not be among the best statwise for their teams, but that they will provide exactly what their team needs right now


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

ChitwoodStyle said:


> Paul, along with Dickau will make a very solid PG who with Mashburn and Magloire healthy will help improve the team


Dan Dickau was traded to the celtics a little bit ago, and Mashburn was traded to the sixers at the trading deadline last year.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Nobody has mentioned Marvin Williams, yet.

I think it's going to take 1/2 of a season for him to start producing, just like it did for Josh Smith and Josh Childress a year ago. Remember, those two were playing next to Antoine Walker and Al Harrington for much of the year. Antoine Walker was traded at the deadline, and I expect Al Harrington to be traded at this year's deadline as well. If Josh Smith averaged 9+ppg, then I think Marvin can too. Although, is 9ppg really considered an impact for a rookie? I dunno.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Nobody has mentioned Marvin Williams, yet.
> 
> I think it's going to take 1/2 of a season for him to start producing, just like it did for Josh Smith and Josh Childress a year ago. Remember, those two were playing next to Antoine Walker and Al Harrington for much of the year. Antoine Walker was traded at the deadline, and I expect Al Harrington to be traded at this year's deadline as well. If Josh Smith averaged 9+ppg, then I think Marvin can too. Although, is 9ppg really considered an impact for a rookie? I dunno.


heck 13ppg from him really wouldn't be considered a huge impact if the hawks lose as much as last year....


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Ike Diogu
Jarret Jack
Granger
Deron Williams
Chris Paul
Felton
Joey Graham
Salim Stoudamire 
Marvin Williams
Andrew Bogut


Surprises
Von Wafer-I think this guys is gonna be a huge steal
Alex Acker
David Lee
Nate Robinson-I think this guy is also goona be a very good player once he gets the minutes
Andrey Blatche


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

Deron
Chris Paul
Marvin Williams
Martell Webster
Ike Diogu
Monta Ellis
Eddie Basden
Danny Granger
Salim Stoudamire
Nate Robinson


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Highly disagree with those too, especially Green.
> 
> Martell Webster will get some time at the SG spot, but I really don't expect him to contribute much at all. Yes, he has the NBA body, but that really doesn't matter if he doesn't have the all around game. All the guy knows how to do right now is stand at the three point line and chuck up shots. No penetration, ball movement, or defense. That is why he struggled so much at summer league.


first game he went 9 of 15 from the field and had 21 points.

second game he went 5 of 10 from the field and had 15 points.

third game he went 4 of 15 from the field with 14 points.

fourth game he went 3 of 8 from the field with 8 points.

fifth game he went 4 of 11 from the field with 15 points.


I don't really see how he struggled SO much. He was probably one of the most productive players in the entire summer league, despite being only 18 years old. He definitly has some things to work on but he definitly didn't struggle SO much in the summer league. He played pretty damn well for an 18 year old.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

I will only list players the non bigtime players. We know that Bogut, Marvin Williams, Chris Paul etc will get lots of minutes and should be an impact. But of the lesser known or lower drafted players...

1) With the sketchy SG situation in Denver, I think *Julius Hodge* might do well. Hopefully he will get enough playing time to show that he can be a contributer in the NBA. They don't really have a starting shooting guard, so he should be among the hodge podge rotation George Karl will probably throw out there at that position.

2) In Houston, they have a guard by committee situation. Sura, James, Barry, Wesley, and Anderson...many of whom' are aging (they are all atleast 30, in fact) and declining. Jon Barry is already 36, Wesley is 35 (and averaged only 8 points in 40 minutes in the playoffs), Sura is 32, Anderson is coming off a horrible season, and might see some time at small forward...so that might leave some opportunity for *Luther Head* Although there are like 5 guards in the Houston rotation, a lot of them will see less time. I expect a rotation of something like...

PG - Sura (22) James (20) Head (6)
SG - Wesley (16) Barry (16) Anderson (8) Head (8)
SF - McGrady (40) Anderson (8)

He'll get a little bit of playing time, and if any one of those guys is hurt he should step right in there and get major minutes. I think he'll do well and get consistent playing time by the end of the season.

3) New York is always changing their team every year, and now with Marbury supposedly playing point guard and some 2 guard, that will open up more time for *Nate Robinson*. I think he'll have an impact as a backup point guard, who will also steal minutes when Marbury is playing shooting guard. I bet he gets around 20 minutes a night...and will be a contributor.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Raymond Felton


----------

